# Sushi



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you prepare blackfin for sushi? AJ?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Slice it thin, small pieces and arrange on plate. Dip into soysause/wasabi mix and enjoy with your favorite ice cold beer...yummy!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive seen enough worms in AJs never eat them raw and I LOVE sushi/sashimi.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never thought about AJ, but tuna I love. Looking forward to the responses.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I cut some paper thin strips of the endangered Red Snapper then dumped em in a lemmon/tobasco soy sauce mix and it was awesome!!! If I was lucky enough ta catch some tuna, it would probably be better!!!:thumbup: 

As fer AJ, it's better blackened or smoked!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

